# cranking rod reccomendations



## batman (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to start using crankbaits more aften and am looking to buy a rod thats good for using with crankbaits.
I've heard glass rods are better for this type of fishing.I want to spend $100. + or -.
any reccomendations ,likes or dislikes will be appreciated.

thanks ,
DanD


----------



## brmurray (Sep 16, 2010)

I use a castaway crankin' stick, pretty good rod for the money. Run around $65 or so. I also use a St. Croix and like it also.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a big fan of my carbonlite 7' with mod action. I use it for anything with a treble hook. I also have a Quantum KVD 7'4 crankin stick, which I use for open water launching. Both are excellent choices


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 17, 2010)

I use Bass Pro SHops Crankin Stick. I love it.


----------



## njTom (Sep 17, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> I use Bass Pro SHops Crankin Stick. I love it.



X2
Good rod and it doesn't break the bank


----------



## batman (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys,I've narrowed it down to the BPS cranking stick and the St.Croix Mojo Bass crankin stick.
I kinda wanted a St.Croix for a while and Dicks has them in stock for $99.,so maybe I'll pick one up on the way to work.
Thanks again,
DanD


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a crankin stick, and I'd honestly prefer that over the mojo. I had 3 mojo rods at the beginning of the year, and I've sold all but one. They're overrated in my mind. Grab a crankin stick (or if you'd like to spend the 100 bucks, get two: on 7' and one 7'10).


----------



## batman (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice,if I may ask,what didn't you like about the Mojos?
DanD


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 17, 2010)

The finish on one of them got really foggy, which really pissed me off considering I keep all my rods in stick jackets, and in a rod bag. One of the eyelets came out this spring, before I even got to use it.. still have no idea how it happened but I've read reviews saying its common.

Compared to a lot of the newer rods they are heavier and less sensitive.. there are much better 100 dollar rods out there for sure.

And their warranty leaves something to be desired.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't heard anything bad about the ones you're considering. IMO, you don't need a "high-roller" crankbait rod for mainly chucking and winding when the fish hook themselves for the most part. I'm satisfied with my Shimano Compre 7' M cranker if you were thinking about going that route.


----------



## batman (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas everyone,
I just went with a 7' BPS crankin stick and a Abu Garcia C4.Seems like a nice set up.
Thanks again!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 20, 2010)

I see I'm too late to offer "pre-purchase" advice, but when I went looking for my cranking rod, I discovered that BP offers a full, no questions asked exchange guarantee on all their Shimano rods that you buy from them as long as you keep your receipt. This might be an "in store" only deal, but that's what I went with. Both of my rods are 6,6. One is a Crucial, the other a Compre. I like them both.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a BPS Crankin' Stick. Got a great deal on it. Works fine.


----------



## batman (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you know if BPS has the same replacement deal on their rods also?Would a good thing.This is my 4th BPS rod so far and I,ve only been happy with them so far.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 20, 2010)

batman said:


> Do you know if BPS has the same replacement deal on their rods also?Would a good thing.This is my 4th BPS rod so far and I,ve only been happy with them so far.



The sign was ONLY up in the Shimano isle. The salesman pointed it out to me....otherwise I probably would have missed it even though it was displayed clearly.


----------

